# Signaturen ...



## Joachim (2. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätt da mal ne Bitte  ... 

Ich fänd es ganz gut, wenn der/die ein oder andere mal seine Signatur ein wenig selbstkritisch betrachtet, was die Signaturlänge im Verhältnis zum eigentlichen Beitragstext betrifft. 

Ich möcht ehrlich gesagt nicht die Brechstange benutzen und die Regeln verschärfen - ich appelier hier noch mal an euer aller Verständnis. 

Worums mir geht? Naja, ein paar Signaturen haben mitlerweile "biblische Ausmaße"  erreicht, und ich beginn mich zu fragen, obs wirklich so dolle ist ...


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Hi Joachim,


wie wär's mit einem negativen und einem positiven Beispiel???

Ob nu direkt eine User Signatur genommen werden muss mag ich nich  beurteilen..... 

Mach doch einfach mal zwei Phantasiebeispiele fertich. 

Dann weiß bestimmt jeder ob er sich angesprochen fühlen sollte oder nicht


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Lieber Olli,

ist nicht böse gemeint  - aber genau bei Deiner Signatur dachte ich heute, die könnte eine Komprimierung gebrauchen....


----------



## jochen (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Hi Olli,

bitte sei mir nicht böse,...:beeten :beeten :beeten :beeten   

deine geht schon leicht ins negative...

und meine ist schon fast langweilig positiv.

In einer Signatur reicht für vergessliche wie mich schon die Grußformel
und meinetwegen ein Hinweiß auf die eigene HP.
Wenns denn sein muß, noch ein cooler Spruch,
aber dann sollte es genügen.

Ich hoffe ich mach mich nicht unbeliebt... :friede


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Hi,

kein Problem.......

isses nu besser.....


So war DAS und so BLEIBT DAS


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Lieber Olli,

noch ist Hoffnung für Dich. Leg sie Dir nochmal unters Kopfkissen :muede und morgen wird sie dann richtig schick


----------



## jochen (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Hi Olli,

schon vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel besser...., aber das, sollte dann auch reichen.

nur jetzt haben ja andere User kein negatives Beispiel mehr..., 

ändere doch wieder....

aber nur für ne Woche...


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Hi Jochen,


Nö 








Mach du doch bei DIR DAS negativ Beispiel.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Also ich denke Jochen mein sowas hier

Fürchterlich  Die sind aber nicht von hier


----------



## Joachim (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

@Olaf
Besser   Allerdings, wie wäre es gewesen, einfach ein paar Leerzeilen zu streichen, das hätts ja schon getan. Und: du bist nicht allein. 

@all
Bei Uwe seinem Beispiel hätte ich vermutlich höchstpersönlich ne PN an den User geschickt und ihn gefragt, obs nicht nen Tick dezenter ginge ...

Es ist halt so, das es zuweilen (grad wenn man wenig Zeit hat) ein wenig nervig ist wegen riesiger Signaturen das Scrollrad seiner Maus zu malträtieren um irgendwann mal "unten" anzukommen. Mehr nicht ... 

Vielleicht sollte man auch ab und an darüber nachdenken, ob nicht die ein oder andere Info in der eigenen Signatur besser im Profil aufgehoben wäre  wenns sein muss füg ich dort noch nen Feld dafür extra ein, wenn denn die Signaturen im Rahmen bleiben.

Vielleicht hilft ja das weiter: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signature 

@Jochen
Deine Signatur muss ja nicht größer werden - vielleicht tuts ja a bissle Farbe?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Also bunte Schrift find ich persönlich ganz schlimm


----------



## Joachim (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*



 

... und ich färbe gleich mal dein Banner in die universalfarben Schwarz und Weiß ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

  

Bei dir fehlt noch Grün Joachim


----------



## Joachim (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

 grün und blau geht dem Kasper .... ich denk schon das es gerade richtig ist, um genug aufzufallen aber nicht aufdringlich zu sein. Hoffentlich ...


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Wie sagte mein alter Mathe-Lehrer immer so schön:

"weniger ist mehr" und "in der Kürze liegt die Würze"


----------



## jochen (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Hi,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Jochen
> vielleicht tuts ja a bissle Farbe?



och neeee, ich bleib lieber die graue Maus,
ich muß nicht unbedingt auffallen...

ich meine es so wie es hier steht...

nette Grüße aus dem Frankenwald,


und das reicht mir.


Von flotten Sprüchen und Weisheiten irgendwelcher Dichter und Denker, lass ich mich eh nicht beeinflussen,
und Hinweisschilder gibt es hier genug,

HP hab ich nicht...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

Hallo Joachim,

Du meinst ja wohl nicht meine Signatur, oder ????  

Viele Grüße  Volker


----------



## Joachim (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Signaturen ...*

@Volker
Warum?  3 Zeilen, kleines Bildchen - damit gibts in der Form sicher keine Probleme. 

Wie schon gesagt, es geht um Signaturen, die leicht erkennbar zu groß geraten sind ...


----------

